# Hanging 42" Panasonic Plasma On Wall



## dankoos (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a question about hanging my tv on the wall. My newly finished basement is almost done. I got a great deal on a 1080P Panasonic 42" on black friday.

I have yet to buy a wall mount. I am almost certainly going to buy it from monoprice.com (any other suggestions?). 

Here is my question. On the wall where my tv will go...I put an outlet box behind where the tv will go (along w/ a cable connection and a behind-the-wall pipe to fish HDMI through (there is insulation in the wall, so just a blank hole in the wall could not be accomplished as cables would get stuck in the insulation). I bought a one outlet surge protector from Belkin...but it is a bit bulky. My question is, will there be enough space between wall and tv for that surge protector and the plug from my tv? Do I have any other options?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the surge protector has a short cord on it you will be able to mount it higher up behind the top of the display if you have it tilted down leaving a gap of about 3-5" at the top. If you have it non tilted than you wont have much space at all unless you buy an articulating mount for it but this will cost a fair bit more.


----------

